# Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite System - PRSSS News & Update



## Arsalan

It have been announced that Pakistan is to launch first indigenous Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS) with in 2011.
there have been certain speculation about the capabilities of the system. i have been studying the project since NCA approved Space Program 2040 a few months back. have studied the first PRSSS and here are a few fact that i have come up with:

*Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite - PRSS*
First to understand the concept of remote sensing satellite, remote sensing is the acquisition of information about an object or phenomenon, without making physical contact with the object.

Pakistan plan to launch its first indigenous RSSS in 2011. After the success of BADR series of experimental satellites, BADAR 1 and 2, Pakistan now plans to launch high resolution remote sensing satellite system (RSSS) for satellite imagery. The *BADR family of satellite was all Low Earth Observational satellites* that can take low resolution low quality images of the earth. *BADR-II carried Earth Imaging Payload on experimental basis which was a success*. The primary use was experimental base, it provided the scientists with necessary know how to develop space satellites. Moreover, they are also useful to take images of earth with lesser resolution that can be used to monitor crop areas, forest area, flood damage etc.

Going forward with the Space Program 2040, the two first targets are:

1- Launch of High Resolution Optical imagery satellite.(Remote Sensing Satellite System/RSSS)
2- Launch of Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellites.

*Remote Sensing Satellite System:*
The Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) or RSSS is being developed as a _dual purpose _Earth observational and optical satellite which is scheduled to launch by the end year of 2011 for the replacement of BADR-II satellite. *The satellite is being manufacture indigenously in Lahore SUPARCO center. The satellite will be equipped with very high resolution radio meter and possibly a SAR.(Synthetic Aperture Radar)*

RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program.* Initially, *SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with *payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit* by the end of year 2011.
*For reference 2.5m GSD image will look like:*









The RSSS will be significant as it will be a dual purpose satellite. Will be able to take High Resolution images of earth that will be used for military as well as civilian use.
The High Resolution Images can be used for:
*Earth Observation:
Annual crop estimation so that import or exports can be planned accordingly.
Detection of mineral resources.
Detection of underground water and mineral resources for better utilization.
Snow melting for better regulation of water at water reservoirs, avoiding floods.
Forest monitoring.
Flood control and risk area management
Urban planning
Weather Prediction
Oceanography*

From military point of view, it will help:
*Border area mapping.
Mapping of possible battle fields for better strategic placement of forces.
Detection of nuclear fall out.
Detection of key enemy installation.
Limited Navigation system*

*An important thing to note here is that the PRSS will also be equipped with a SAR. *This will provide Pakistan with essential know how of operating high tech space satellites and will pave way for future space expeditions.
_
(What we need to understand is that the navigation facilities provided with this will be limited and not something like GPS. (US GPS system consists of around 32 Satellites covering all of the world). Also note that the Satellite is planned to equipped to take 2.5m GSD images(reference above). There are companies available that sell satellite images of up to 0.5m GSD commercially. So don&#8217;t expect the first Pakistani effort to be something like a James Bond Movie. However a fact that might make you feel better is that the Indian RSS have a GSD of about 2.5m as well) _

Nonetheless, it will still give very valuable navigation facilities and images that cannot be sanctioned and it is highly likely that in case of war, the international community wont be giving us any help. Here the indigenous RSSS will come into play. The most important thing is that the successful development of the satellite will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future.

*Note:*
the article has been extracted and compiled from multiple sources available on internet and have been verified from a SUPARCO engineer - ARSALAN ASLAM

Reactions: Like Like:
40


----------



## VCheng

This is an important step forward in developing indigenously engineered abilities. I am sure that, with time, the capabilities will be improved to be competitive with the best anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IND151

is it like GLONASS?


----------



## Arsalan

here is an interesting read from SUPARCO official website:



> *Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS)*
> SUPARCO developed a Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite in 2007 as a part of skill development programme. It is an indigenous effort in the field of satellite engineering aimed at enhancing the know-how and capacity building of its scientists and engineers. Facilities developed/upgraded were utilized to test and evaluate the satellite responses in various environments such as HELMHOLTZ Coil, Clean Room, Anechoic Chamber and Light Controlled Environment, Satellite Platform Control Unit and Satellite Mission Control Room.
> 
> The Prototype satellite is the evaluation version of FM Satellite, in which Satellite Control, Navigation, Imaging, Communication and Power Management have been completely implemented.
> 
> The PRSS is able to acquire 2.5m GSD of satellite images. The PRSS Satellite is controlled through the OBC which can handle Telecommand and Telemetry through Ground Segment. All the subsystems of the Satellite are interconnected through CAN-2.0 Bus. The Power Capacity of PRSS is 600W with state of the art Power Management system which is used to perform Solar Power Distribution, Battery Power Distribution, Fast Take Over and Battery Charging Module and Subsystem Power Distribution through specific Power Control Unit which will manage the power according to specific requirements. In Satellite Navigation and Control system, PRSS is fully equipped with sophisticated Sensors and Actuators. The Satellite Navigation system comprises 3-Axis rate Gyros, Magnetometers, Accelerometers, Digital sun Sensor and Star tracking Sensors in order to provide accurate attitude and orbital determination. Magnetotorquer Rods, Thruster and Reaction wheels are used for controlling satellite attitude. The imaging Payload System is equipped with High resolution CCD sensor which is used in IKONOS, QUICKBIRD satellite for imaging with high speed Data Acquisition and Transmission to Ground Segment. The protocol implementation for communication of PRSS to Satellite Ground Segment is fully CCSDS complaint which can easily be interfaced with any standard Ground based equipments.
> 
> The prototype satellite has been integrated and tested under various conditions and through various testing tools in order to evaluate its performance and reliability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Development Of PRSS Subsystems*
> *On-Board Data Handling System*
> The On-Board Computer System of PRSS Prototype satellite on 386 Ex Processor based and hardware communication on CAN 2.0 bus. PIC Controllers have been used to establish sub-system communication with On Board Computer (OBC).OBC has been mounted and harnessed with other subsystems on satellite structure. Ground station software functionality with hardwired link has been successfully established and tested along with Telemetry acquisition and Telecommand generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OBC is fully equipped with redundant logic circuits which can handle any kind of error occurring in space.
> 
> *RF Transmitter / Receiver*
> Along with digital expertise, PRSS team is also mature in RF areas. The PRSS Prototype is equipped with S-Band transmitter, supporting Data rate of 150 Mbps with direct carrier QPSK modulation scheme. Integration and testing of different transmitter modules was performed successfully. S-Band Telemetry Transmitter and Telecommand Receiver has been mounted on satellite.
> 
> *Reaction Wheel and Propellant Tank*
> The reaction wheel mounted on the PRSS is used to perform actuation for compensation of orbital displacement in SPACE environment. The reaction wheel has been designed according to theoretical calculation of satellite environment. The pressure vessel design is essential because the propellant used for the thrusters needs to be stored in some storage device, the pressure vessel serves this purpose.
> 
> The storage tank was developed by using ASME Section VIII standards (the standards for pressure vessel). The pressure vessel is designed to store 30kg of propellant at high pressure without failure, with mass not more that of 10Kg.
> 
> *Satellite Electrical Power System*
> PRSS Prototype Model is equipped with 600 watts Power System which has been developed and integrated with other subsystems. The power requirements of satellite Prototype comprises Solar panels of 32V and 11A, Battery Pack of 24V and 10A, fully regulated bus of 28V, Battery Discharge Regulators, Battery Charger (Fast and Trickle), Power Management and Control Unit. Separate Power distribution modules have been designed for individual subsystems with the provision of voltage and current monitoring.
> 
> *Imaging Payload System*
> Functional testing of Imaging Payload of PRSS has been successfully completed. The Features of the Imaging Payload System are: KLI14403 Tri-linear CCD Sensors are used for imaging which have 3-Band sensor arrays with Resolution of 14400 pixels in line. High rate pixel output has been interfaced with 10MHz, 3-Parallel High Speed ADC with 12 Bit Resolution at 10MHz rate, Imaging Payload Controller on DM642 Media Processor Based Design for Managing System Tasks, Ethernet Based Image Data Transmission with CCSDS format at 100Mbps, UART Based IPC interface with CAN Controller, Telescope with 20m focusing for testing and evaluation of overall performance of sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ground Segment Software has been developed for the acquisition of image data from satellite payload controller over Ethernet interface. It acquires and saves image data with time stamping and displays sub-sampled/low resolution image in the GUI. An Imaging Platform is designed to acquire the simulated earth images. Since the PRSS MSS sensor is push broom sensor therefore the moving platform is developed in order to test sensor and overall IPS electronics performance. This system is placed on PRSS Prototype Structure and its harnessing functional testing/debugging has been completed. Its software and hardware performance with power consumption log is measured and scrutinized with calculated system response which has successfully fulfilled all such requirement.



please note that it is reported that the Prototype was a great success and the first operational RSSS will be based on this prototype. the working gave the scientist the essential know how of satellite and sub system manufacturing and will all be help full in future RSSS projects!

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VCheng

IND151 said:


> is it like GLONASS?


 
Short answer: NO.


----------



## Kompromat

Arsalan , the SAR sat would give us some serious military capabilities , any ideas on how this or the comm sat could improve our UAV ops ?


----------



## Arsalan

IND151 said:


> is it like GLONASS?


 
not really, it is more like the US GPS technology. however, the GPS is formed with around 32 satellites covering all the earth all the time. here since we have single satellite start with so it will provide limited navigation facilities. however, this will be enough to cover whole country.


----------



## Arsalan

Aeronaut said:


> Arsalan , the SAR sat would give us some serious military capabilities , any ideas on how this or the comm sat could improve our UAV ops ?


 
to use the satellite navigation and/or command a complete network of satellites is required so that they can give a 24/7 coverage of any required area. this is something that we will lack for sometime. Pakistan plan to launch the RSSS in 2011. it is reported that it will be dual purpose satellite and will have a SAR payload.
however, as far as i have figured out, this SAR payload will be sent on experimental basis. the results will help pave way for future projects that include launching of indigenous SAR satellites as i have mentioned on first post on this thread.

the plan is quite obvious, we launched experimental earth imagery payload on BADR-II and now we are able to send operational high resolution payload on board the RSSS. similarly, we will be sending an experimental SAR with the RSSS and once successful, will launch more SAR satellites as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

arsalanaslam123 said:


> not really, it is more like the US GPS technology. however, the GPS is formed with around 32 satellites covering all the earth all the time. here since we have single satellite start with so it will provide limited navigation facilities. however, this will be enough to cover whole country.



So we are experimenting with our own GPS system ?


----------



## Sinnerman108

varigeo said:


> So we are experimenting with our own GPS system ?


 
NO WE ARE NOT !

Remote sensing data is not dependent on the fact that we have a satellite of our own,
It is actually not feasible to send out a satellite just for this purpose, It is makes more sense to buy the imagery from third part commercial 
parties, and use your own software to get data out of it.

I am almost very very sure, that the government of Pakistan is wasting money if it is launching satellite ONLY for this purpose, 
The maximum use of remote sensing data is in agriculture, yield prediction, water reservoir estimations etc etc.
But this part of our government is not prepared to start absorbing and using technology.

My hunch is that PA had a good usage model for this project, and thus the satellite was launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

GPS signals need a minimum of two satellites for two dimensional location, and three for a proper 3d lock.

One satellite, on its own, cannot provide precise location information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

I really don't think that the RSSS is going to provide us with "good" imaging for military use...it would be better in other purposes...


----------



## azfar

any info about its coverage?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

what will be its resolution


----------



## VCheng

wasm95 said:


> what will be its resolution


 
2.5 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

it could be used for locating flood affected area and draw out a plan swiftly


----------



## VelocuR

SUPARCO acquires and archives satellite data from different earth resources satellites. The data products and related services are offered to different user agencies within and outside Pakistan.

SUPARCO's Satellite Ground Station, located at Rawat near Islamabad, has an acquisition zone of approximately 2500 Km radius and covers Pakistan and 25 other countries, wholly or partially, in the South Asian, Central Asian and Western Asian/Middle East regions.








More details:
*
The RSSS is highly sophisticated, application oriented, high resolution satellite that will be first of its kind in Pakistan to directly address the demands of todays market. *

Second satellite of Pakistan, Badr-2, launched in 2001, carried an experimental earth imaging payload.

*Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS)*

SUPARCO developed a Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite in 2007 as a part of skill development programme. It is an indigenous effort in the field of satellite engineering aimed at enhancing the know-how and capacity building of its scientists and engineers. Facilities developed/upgraded were utilized to test and evaluate the satellite responses in various environments such as HELMHOLTZ Coil, Clean Room, Anechoic Chamber and Light Controlled Environment, Satellite Platform Control Unit and Satellite Mission Control Room.







The Prototype satellite is the evaluation version of FM Satellite, in which Satellite Control, Navigation, Imaging, Communication and Power Management have been completely implemented.

The PRSS is able to acquire 2.5m GSD of satellite images. The PRSS Satellite is controlled through the OBC which can handle Telecommand and Telemetry through Ground Segment. All the subsystems of the Satellite are interconnected through CAN-2.0 Bus. The Power Capacity of PRSS is 600W with state of the art Power Management system which is used to perform Solar Power Distribution, Battery Power Distribution, Fast Take Over and Battery Charging Module and Subsystem Power Distribution through specific Power Control Unit which will manage the power according to specific requirements. In Satellite Navigation and Control system, PRSS is fully equipped with sophisticated Sensors and Actuators. The Satellite Navigation system comprises 3-Axis rate Gyros, Magnetometers, Accelerometers, Digital sun Sensor and Star tracking Sensors in order to provide accurate attitude and orbital determination. Magnetotorquer Rods, Thruster and Reaction wheels are used for controlling satellite attitude. The imaging Payload System is equipped with High resolution CCD sensor which is used in IKONOS, QUICKBIRD satellite for imaging with high speed Data Acquisition and Transmission to Ground Segment. The protocol implementation for communication of PRSS to Satellite Ground Segment is fully CCSDS complaint which can easily be interfaced with any standard Ground based equipments.

The prototype satellite has been integrated and tested under various conditions and through various testing tools in order to evaluate its performance and reliability.

*Development Of PRSS Subsystems*



*On-Board Data Handling System*

The On-Board Computer System of PRSS Prototype satellite on 386 Ex Processor based and hardware communication on CAN 2.0 bus. PIC Controllers have been used to establish sub-system communication with On Board Computer (OBC).OBC has been mounted and harnessed with other subsystems on satellite structure. Ground station software functionality with hardwired link has been successfully established and tested along with Telemetry acquisition and Telecommand generation.

The OBC is fully equipped with redundant logic circuits which can handle any kind of error occurring in space.






*RF Transmitter / Receiver*

Along with digital expertise, PRSS team is also mature in RF areas. The PRSS Prototype is equipped with S-Band transmitter, supporting Data rate of 150 Mbps with direct carrier QPSK modulation scheme. Integration and testing of different transmitter modules was performed successfully. S-Band Telemetry Transmitter and Telecommand Receiver has been mounted on satellite.


*Reaction Wheel and Propellant Tank*

The reaction wheel mounted on the PRSS is used to perform actuation for compensation of orbital displacement in SPACE environment. The reaction wheel has been designed according to theoretical calculation of satellite environment. The pressure vessel design is essential because the propellant used for the thrusters needs to be stored in some storage device, the pressure vessel serves this purpose.

The storage tank was developed by using ASME Section VIII standards (the standards for pressure vessel). The pressure vessel is designed to store 30kg of propellant at high pressure without failure, with mass not more that of 10Kg.










*Satellite Electrical Power System*

PRSS Prototype Model is equipped with 600 watts Power System which has been developed and integrated with other subsystems. The power requirements of satellite Prototype comprises Solar panels of 32V and 11A, Battery Pack of 24V and 10A, fully regulated bus of 28V, Battery Discharge Regulators, Battery Charger (Fast and Trickle), Power Management and Control Unit. Separate Power distribution modules have been designed for individual subsystems with the provision of voltage and current monitoring.

*
Imaging Payload System
*
Functional testing of Imaging Payload of PRSS has been successfully completed. The Features of the Imaging Payload System are: KLI14403 Tri-linear CCD Sensors are used for imaging which have 3-Band sensor arrays with Resolution of 14400 pixels in line. High rate pixel output has been interfaced with 10MHz, 3-Parallel High Speed ADC with 12 Bit Resolution at 10MHz rate, Imaging Payload Controller on DM642 Media Processor Based Design for Managing System Tasks, Ethernet Based Image Data Transmission with CCSDS format at 100Mbps, UART Based IPC interface with CAN Controller, Telescope with 20m focusing for testing and evaluation of overall performance of sensor.


The Ground Segment Software has been developed for the acquisition of image data from satellite payload controller over Ethernet interface. It acquires and saves image data with time stamping and displays sub-sampled/low resolution image in the GUI. An Imaging Platform is designed to acquire the simulated earth images. Since the PRSS MSS sensor is push broom sensor therefore the moving platform is developed in order to test sensor and overall IPS electronics performance. This system is placed on PRSS Prototype Structure and its harnessing functional testing/debugging has been completed. Its software and hardware performance with power consumption log is measured and scrutinized with calculated system response which has successfully fulfilled all such requirement.







Operator Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission
Major contractors SUPARCO, Pakistan
Bus CAN-bus
Mission type Oceanography
Weather satellite
Earth observation satellite
Geographic information system
Constellation of Optical
Global navigation satellite system
Optical satellite system
Launch date End year of 2011
Carrier rocket Unknown
Launch site Unknown
Homepage Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite
Mass Unknown
Power 600 W
Orbital elements
Regime Sun-Synchronous, Circular orbit, HEO
Inclination 38.280o
Apoapsis 700 kilometres (435 mi)
Periapsis 700 kilometres (435 mi)
Orbital period 99.31 minutes
Instruments
Main instruments Very High Resolution Radiometer
Synthetic aperture radar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

VCheng said:


> GPS signals need a minimum of two satellites for two dimensional location, and three for a proper 3d lock.
> 
> One satellite, on its own, cannot provide precise location information.


 
true....the GPS and GLONAS rely on atleast two satellites above the horizon all the time at any location on earth.
that way an observer gets atleast two arcs of position.and is at the intersection of the two arcs of position.
for accuracy the satellites should have 90 degrees of azimuth difference between them..lesser they apart..lesser will be the accuracy...or more signals from more satellites will be needed to offset the error.
since GPS works on calculating the time difference between signal tranmission by satellite and reception by receiver...even by two satellites 3D navigation is possible...because the higher you are the closer you are to the satellite and the quicker you receive the signal...that way receiver can calculate altitude.
although GPS does not work in polar areas...beyond latitude 70 degree north and south

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

china always had a navigation system based on geo stationary satellite....
GPS is sole property of USA and officially its still "beta" an in undergoing tests.although its fully mature and USA can shut off the system/induce errorcwhen they want and are not legally obliged to give any prior notice to anybody.
During second middle east war we noticed significant and random error in GPS data and had to apply correction by other means.
any country with missiles and strategic military assets will need own navigation system..Pakistan needs it asap.
presumably india has a contract with russian GLONAS for military grade navigation so they are safe.


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah another step ahead good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> GPS signals need a minimum of two satellites for two dimensional location, and three for a proper 3d lock.
> 
> One satellite, on its own, cannot provide precise location information.



exactly, as i have mentioned, it is being considered only the first step.



wasm95 said:


> what will be its resolution



2.5 GSD. GSD is the resolution unit meaning Ground sample Distance.
2.5 GSD means that 1 pixel of image will represent 2.5m of ground!

regards!


----------



## Arsalan

in a statement issued by Secretary SUPARCO Arshad H Siraj , it was hinted that the RSSS to be launcjed in 2011 will only be the first step.



> ISLAMABAD, Aug 16 (APP): After successful launch of communication satellite Paksat-IR, Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) now plans to launch high resolution Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS), in 2014,[/B] to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery. RSSS will be a progressive and sustainable program.*Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future.*
> 
> Giving further details, Secretary SUPARCO Arshad H Siraj said it will be helpful in exploiting the potentials of space technologies for natural resource surveying and environmental monitoring.
> 
> RSSS will also be significant in executing application projects of national significance,transfer technology to users in public and private sectors as remote sensing along with its allied technologies has become an industry in itself.
> 
> He said SUPARCO is the pioneer in introducing these technologies in Pakistan using Satellite Remote Sensing techniques.
> He was of the view that RSSS will also be helpful in improving agriculture of the country,water resources, environment and other such issues.
> 
> SUPARCO aims to contribute to the socio-economic development of the country by demonstrating the potential of space technologies for natural resources surveying and environment monitoring, he added.
> Pakistan entered the space age with the formal launching of a second hand purchased Paksat-I in January 2003.
> 
> Since then our scientists and engineers had been making endeavors to launch indigenous satellite and ensure countrys permanent presence in the space.
> [/I][/I]
> It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan launched communication satellite Paksat-IR few days back, which has 30 transponders, design life of 15 years and will provide TV broadcasting, Internet and data communications services in South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East.
> 
> Replying to a question, Secretary SUPARCO said, under the vision 2040 of Pakistans Space program, many more satellites will be launched, which will help to improve socio-economic condition of the country.
> 
> As far as launch of spaceship is concerned,he said, no such planning is in consideration, and focus is to launch more communication satellites.


Pakistan to launch Remote Sensing Satellite in 2014

there is a slight misunderstanding in this.
initially the statement claims the RSSS launch as planned as 2014 but then mentioned the Satellite details that will be launched in 2011 (that is the RSSS in discussion at this forum).
as per my understanding, the RSSS being launched in 2011 is the one developed on experimental and als equipped with an experimental SAR as mentioned first post of this article. however, as discussed, this will be a progressing project with more RSSS satellites with better resolution to be launched in 2014.

i am sure about the end 2011 launch, it will be an RSSS with 2.5 PAN Payload and an experimental SAR.

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

^^^ Arsalan,I think the "P" in PRSSS stands for "Prototype" not Pakistan...that would explain its launch in 2011...then the Advanced version will be launched in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

AhaseebA said:


> ^^^ Arsalan,I think the "P" in PRSSS stands for "Prototype" not Pakistan...that would explain its launch in 2011...then the Advanced version will be launched in 2014.


 
this is a possibility but different sources have translated this differently. however, the SUPARCO website also confirms the existence of a prototype satellite that was developed for sub system studies. i have posted the details on first page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Pakistan to launch Remote Sensing Satellite in 2014*

ISLAMABAD (APP) - After the successful launch of communication satellite Paksat-IR, the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) plans to launch high resolution Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS) in 2014.
The system is planned to be a progressive and sustainable programme. Initially, the commission planned to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous or bit by the end of current, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR Satellites.
SUPARCO Secretary Arshad H Siraj said it would be helpful in exploiting the potentials of space technologies for natural resource surveying and environmental monitoring. The system will also be significant in executing application projects of national significance, transfer technology to users in public and private sectors as remote sensing along with its allied technologies has become an industry in itself. 
He said the commission was the pioneer in introducing these technologies in Pakistan using the satellite remote sensing techniques and the system would also be helpful in improving agriculture of the country, water resources, environment and other such issues.
The SUPARCO is aimed at contributing to the socio-economic development of the country by demonstrating the potential of space technologies for natural resources surveying and environment monitoring, he added.
Pakistan entered the space age with the formal launching of a second hand purchased Paksat-I in January 2003.
Since then, our scientists and engineers had been making endeavours to launch indigenous satellite and ensure countrys permanent presence in the space.
In replying to a question, the SUPARCO secretary said under the vision 2040 of Pakistans Space programme, more satellites would be launched, which would help improve socio-economic condition of the country. As far as launch of spaceship is concerned, no such planning is in considerations and the focus is to launch more communication satellites, he maintained.


----------



## farhan_9909

any confirm source/

will it be launched from the Shaheen III SLV or chineese one?

and end of the years means 2011 dec na?


----------



## Arsalan

farhan_9909 said:


> any confirm source/
> 
> will it be launched from the Shaheen III SLV or chineese one?
> 
> and end of the years means 2011 dec na?



the internet sources are pretty much silent about this issue.
however, there is confirmed news that Pakistan is working on an indigenous SLV.

as per my information, the 2nd satellite planned for 2011 launch will be using a Chinese carrier once again. however, there are bright chances that the 2014 RSS planned for 2014 will be using a Pakistani SLV.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

sandilanaresh said:


> indigenous wo bhi pakistan me na baba na. In pakistan every thing is imported ,stealed(pakistan itself a stealed from India ),.Pakistan has only one thing which is indigenous i.e. Terrorism and Terrorist.


 
post reported.....

is this thread about terrorism?


----------



## Safriz

after such demeaning comments about about pakistan all i can send you is the picture of a monkeys back side.......not Anarkali bazaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Dear Friends,
This is just a deliberate attempt to derail this thread which is full of positive discussion and source based information. What we must do is simply ignore this troll, keep the MODS informed via personal messages and let them take care of this BS.
Please let us not reply to this BAKWAS any further. This will be good for thread!
I hope you guys understand my point.
Thanks you
Regards,
Arsalan ASlam


----------



## Arsalan

> *Pakistan to launch Remote Sensing Satellite in 2014*
> IslamabadAfter successful launch of communication satellite Paksat-IR, Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) now plans to launch high resolution Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS), in 2014, to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery. RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program.Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving further details, Secretary SUPARCO Arshad H Siraj said it will be helpful in exploiting the potentials of space technologies for natural resource surveying and environmental monitoring. RSSS will also be significant in executing application projects of national significance,transfer technology to users in public and private sectors as remote sensing along with its allied technologies has become an industry in itself.
> 
> He said SUPARCO is the pioneer in introducing these technologies in Pakistan using Satellite Remote Sensing techniques. He was of the view that RSSS will also be helpful in improving agriculture of the country,water resources, ennvironment and other such issues. SUPARCO aims to contribute to the socio-economic development of the country by demonstrating the potential of space technologies for natural resources surveying and environment monitoring, he went on to add.
> 
> Pakistan entered the space age with the formal launching of a second hand purchased Paksat-I in January 2003. Since then our scientists and engineers had been making endeavours to launch indigenous satellite and ensure countrys permanent presence in the space.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan launched communication satellite Paksat-IR few days back, which has 30 transponders, design life of 15 years and will provide TV broadcasting, internet and data communications services in South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East.


Pakistan to launch Remote Sensing Satellite in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

will be good for flood monitoring.


----------



## Arsalan

Safriz said:


> will be good for flood monitoring.



the RSS will be carrying numerous equipments for testing and evaluation and will lead the path for the future space projects. 
It is reported that it will be carrying a prototype SAR and its study will help develop further SAR satellites for intelligence imaginary as well.

so this, wont only be monitoring the floods!




> RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program. Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future. Necessary infrastructure for ground control and image reception and processing is also planned to be setup.


refere to post http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...nsing-satellite-system-prsss.html#post2027325 for details images and information

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

in reference to above post, one application of this PRSSS equipped with SAR as mentioned in initial posts can be Terrain Couture measuring and imaging for use in BABUR TERCOM system.



> Babur is also equipped with Terrain Contour Matching or TERCOM system to further increase the accuracy. TERCOM is an automated navigation system used primarily by an unmanned aerial vehicle such as a long-range cruise missile. The system uses a predefined contour map of the flight path which acts as a comparison master image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The missile is equipped with a sophisticated radar altimeter which constantly reads the terrain it is crossing and compares the readings to the master image. When deviations are detected, the missile's guidance system makes the necessary corrections to its flight path. This makes extremely accurate navigation and collision avoidance possible. The high degree of accuracy possible in terms of exact altitude above all terrain profiles allows TERCOM equipped missiles to maintain low altitude flight paths while avoiding obstacles. This ground hugging ability confounds enemy ground radar systems
> The missile also has a GPS guidance system.


*For Details:* http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...abur-cruise-missile-database.html#post3023390

at present Pakistan do not possess any satellite that can provide military grade imaging of terrain. it seems that as of now China and Pakistan have some sort of understanding on this matter and Pakistan Arm have access to military grade satellite imaging from Beidou navigation system.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...peration-future-beidou-navigation-system.html

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## [--Leo--]

is this helpfull for our defence purpose?


----------



## Arsalan

[--Leo--];3054069 said:


> is this helpfull for our defence purpose?



this will be one application!

terrain imaging with military grade details and accuracy will be used in all TERCOM guided/enabled equipment.

the US C-130 Talon-I and Talon-II uses pulse Doppler radars and TERCOM to fly at very very low altitudes (30 to 50m in cases) to avoid radar detection.
Our Babur and RAAD missile both have TERCOM and it seem at the moment we are getting terrain images from Beidou navigation system for these but with the launch of PPRSS we will be able to do this at home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

i dnt knw why this is delayed to 2014

we should have launched PRSS 10 years ago

this year i think budget for suparco is nt released/sanctioned yet

that can give us future developments idea


----------



## manofwar

arsalanaslam123 said:


> this will be one application!
> 
> terrain imaging with military grade details and accuracy will be used in all TERCOM guided/enabled equipment.
> 
> the US C-130 Talon-I and Talon-II uses pulse Doppler radars and TERCOM to fly at very very low altitudes (30 to 50m in cases) to avoid radar detection.
> Our Babur and RAAD missile both have TERCOM and it seem *at the moment we are getting terrain images from Beidou navigation system *for these but with the launch of PPRSS we will be able to do this at home


But Beidou doesn't cover Pakistan , except a little of the North. And since the COMPASS isn't active yet, I don't see how Pakistan is able to utilize it..........
Also,Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite can't act as a military grade taerrain mapping sattelite as of yet, since it doesn't have the X band radar required..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## v9s

farhan_9909 said:


> i dnt knw why this is delayed to 2014
> 
> we should have launched PRSS 10 years ago
> 
> this year i think budget for suparco is nt released/sanctioned yet
> 
> that can give us future developments idea



Budget 2012:

The development projects of SUPARCO include development of a compact antenna test range, development of various laboratories and logistic support facilities for the National Satellite Development Program, Altitude and Orbital Control System Centre, development of a satellite assembly integration and test facility, remote sensing data transmission facility and satellite environmental validation and testing facility.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...-satellite-developments-19.html#ixzz1xruqLxm8


----------



## Darth Vader

VCheng said:


> GPS signals need a minimum of two satellites for two dimensional location, and three for a proper 3d lock.
> 
> One satellite, on its own, cannot provide precise location information.




my dear every thing with the 1 after that when they gone need more they gone do wht needed to do


----------



## KRAIT

It was supposed to be in space within 2011, now its delayed till 2014, any particular reason for it.....


----------



## SEAL

manofwar said:


> But Beidou doesn't cover Pakistan , except a little of the North. *And since the COMPASS isn't active yet, I don't see how Pakistan is able to utilize it..........*
> Also,Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite can't act as a military grade taerrain mapping sattelite as of yet, since it doesn't have the X band radar required..........



Well it seems your knowledge on the subject is pathetic Compass is actually Beidou-2 currently it consists of 11 satellites and very much active from Dec-2011 in China and so neighbours. We don't know yet what PRSS is carrying its not completed yet and look at the coverage map of Beidou it can do the job for us


----------



## Safriz

Currently Pakistan's defence related satellite imagery needs are fullfiled by this institution.
Satellite Data Acquisition Zone

They have access to Chinese satellites including their SAR sats.


----------



## Safriz

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Development of Satellite Facilities

SUPARCO developed a Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite in 2007 as a part of skill development programme. It is an indigenous effort in the field of satellite engineering aimed at enhancing the know-how and capacity building of its scientists and engineers. Facilities developed/upgraded were utilized to test and evaluate the satellite responses in various environments such as HELMHOLTZ Coil, Clean Room, Anechoic Chamber and Light Controlled Environment, Satellite Platform Control Unit and Satellite Mission Control Room.

The Prototype satellite is the evaluation version of FM Satellite, in which Satellite Control, Navigation, Imaging, Communication and Power Management have been completely implemented.

The PRSS is able to acquire 2.5m GSD of satellite images. The PRSS Satellite is controlled through the OBC which can handle Telecommand and Telemetry through Ground Segment. All the subsystems of the Satellite are interconnected through CAN-2.0 Bus. The Power Capacity of PRSS is 600W with state of the art Power Management system which is used to perform Solar Power Distribution, Battery Power Distribution, Fast Take Over and Battery Charging Module and Subsystem Power Distribution through specific Power Control Unit which will manage the power according to specific requirements. In Satellite Navigation and Control system, PRSS is fully equipped with sophisticated Sensors and Actuators. The Satellite Navigation system comprises 3-Axis rate Gyros, Magnetometers, Accelerometers, Digital sun Sensor and Star tracking Sensors in order to provide accurate attitude and orbital determination. Magnetotorquer Rods, Thruster and Reaction wheels are used for controlling satellite attitude. The imaging Payload System is equipped with High resolution CCD sensor which is used in IKONOS, QUICKBIRD satellite for imaging with high speed Data Acquisition and Transmission to Ground Segment. The protocol implementation for communication of PRSS to Satellite Ground Segment is fully CCSDS complaint which can easily be interfaced with any standard Ground based equipments.

The prototype satellite has been integrated and tested under various conditions and through various testing tools in order to evaluate its performance and reliability.

The On-Board Computer System of PRSS Prototype satellite on 386 Ex Processor based and hardware communication on CAN 2.0 bus. PIC Controllers have been used to establish sub-system communication with On Board Computer (OBC).OBC has been mounted and harnessed with other subsystems on satellite structure. Ground station software functionality with hardwired link has been successfully established and tested along with Telemetry acquisition and Telecommand generation.

The OBC is fully equipped with redundant logic circuits which can handle any kind of error occurring in space.

Along with digital expertise, PRSS team is also mature in RF areas. The PRSS Prototype is equipped with S-Band transmitter, supporting Data rate of 150 Mbps with direct carrier QPSK modulation scheme. Integration and testing of different transmitter modules was performed successfully. S-Band Telemetry Transmitter and Telecommand Receiver has been mounted on satellite.

The reaction wheel mounted on the PRSS is used to perform actuation for compensation of orbital displacement in SPACE environment. The reaction wheel has been designed according to theoretical calculation of satellite environment. The pressure vessel design is essential because the propellant used for the thrusters needs to be stored in some storage device, the pressure vessel serves this purpose.

The storage tank was developed by using ASME Section VIII standards (the standards for pressure vessel). The pressure vessel is designed to store 30kg of propellant at high pressure without failure, with mass not more that of 10Kg.

PRSS Prototype Model is equipped with 600 watts Power System which has been developed and integrated with other subsystems. The power requirements of satellite Prototype comprises Solar panels of 32V and 11A, Battery Pack of 24V and 10A, fully regulated bus of 28V, Battery Discharge Regulators, Battery Charger (Fast and Trickle), Power Management and Control Unit. Separate Power distribution modules have been designed for individual subsystems with the provision of voltage and current monitoring.

Functional testing of Imaging Payload of PRSS has been successfully completed. The Features of the Imaging Payload System are: KLI14403 Tri-linear CCD Sensors are used for imaging which have 3-Band sensor arrays with Resolution of 14400 pixels in line. High rate pixel output has been interfaced with 10MHz, 3-Parallel High Speed ADC with 12 Bit Resolution at 10MHz rate, Imaging Payload Controller on DM642 Media Processor Based Design for Managing System Tasks, Ethernet Based Image Data Transmission with CCSDS format at 100Mbps, UART Based IPC interface with CAN Controller, Telescope with 20m focusing for testing and evaluation of overall performance of sensor.

The Ground Segment Software has been developed for the acquisition of image data from satellite payload controller over Ethernet interface. It acquires and saves image data with time stamping and displays sub-sampled/low resolution image in the GUI. An Imaging Platform is designed to acquire the simulated earth images. Since the PRSS MSS sensor is push broom sensor therefore the moving platform is developed in order to test sensor and overall IPS electronics performance. This system is placed on PRSS Prototype Structure and its harnessing functional testing/debugging has been completed. Its software and hardware performance with power consumption log is measured and scrutinized with calculated system response which has successfully fulfilled all such requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Hopefully one day Iran will launch Pakistani satallites 
our new space centre will be used for launching fellow friends sats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

So is it, or is it not like the Indian Regional Navigational Satellite System (IRNSS)???????


----------



## v9s

bloo said:


> So is it, or is it not like the Indian Regional Navigational Satellite System (IRNSS)???????


No. It's not a navigation satellite. It's an optical imagery satellite.


----------



## SamranAli

do we have navigation satelite? And how can i get gps signal in my city Gujrat.?


----------



## Arsalan

*Rs.3.25bn earmarked for NESCOM, SUPARCO projects*
_Thursday, 28 June 2012_
ISLAMABAD: The government would spent Rs.3.25 billion for completion of development projects including the Phase-I of National Electronics Complex of Pakistan and New Gawadar International Airport besides various projects of Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO).

According to official sources, a total of Rs.3.25 billion have been earmarked for the development projects of Defence Division and Suparco under Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for the year 2012-13.

Out of the total allocation, Rs.717.078 will be spent on the projects being completed by the SUPARCO.

Under the programme, Rs.1.347 billion have been allocated for Phase-I of the National Electronics Complex of Pakistan (NESCOM) while an amount of Rs.600 million will be available for completion of New Gawadar International Airport (NGIA) in Balochistan province.

Similarly, Rs.405 million have been kept for Water Distribution Network for Rawalpindi Cantonment Board and Chaklala Cantonment Board based on Khanpur Dam Water Source (Phase-III).

The development projects of SUPARCO included, development of a Compact Antenna Test Range, *Development of Various Laboratories for National Satellite Development Program*, Development of Logistic Support Facilities for National Satellite Development Programme*, Altitude and Orbital Control System Centre*, *Development of a Satellite Assembly Integration and Test Facility*, *Remote Sensing Date Transmission Facility and Development of Satellite Environmental Validation and Testing Facility.*
Rs.3.25bn earmarked for NESCOM, SUPARCO projects

Being discussed at:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...3-25bn-earmarked-nescom-suparco-projects.html

regards


----------



## v9s

SamranAli said:


> do we have navigation satelite? And how can i get gps signal in my city Gujrat.?



We don't have any navigation satellites (multiple sats are required for navigation). GPS is an American navigation satellite system. Its signal is available all over the world provided you have a device that can acquire its signals (any modern smartphone will do).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

v9s said:


> We don't have any navigation satellites (multiple sats are required for navigation). GPS is an American navigation satellite system. Its signal is available all over the world provided you have a device that can acquire its signals (any modern smartphone will do).



the current focus is also not on developing a global or even regional navigation system but we are just working to get better know how of remote sensing satellite imaginary, SAR systems etc for both military as well as civilian commercial use.

regards!


----------



## SamranAli

but im using nokia 5800, it show no gps coverage.



v9s said:


> We don't have any navigation satellites (multiple sats are required for navigation). GPS is an American navigation satellite system. Its signal is available all over the world provided you have a device that can acquire its signals (any modern smartphone will do).


 
but cant get coverage on my nokia 5800.


----------



## v9s

SamranAli said:


> but im using nokia 5800, it show no gps coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> but cant get coverage on my nokia 5800.



To be honest, the Nokia 5800 is a crappy phone. It takes ages to acquire a GPS signal and is generally very slow. You should get a good android phone or an iPhone.


----------



## Luffy 500

PAK should just develop one launch vehicle. At least then you guys can put satellites at low orbits and won't have to depend on
chinese launch vehicle. Self-sufficiency is always good. For heavier geo-stationary satellites you can count on china.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Luffy 500 said:


> PAK should just develop one launch vehicle. At least then you guys can put satellites at low orbits and won't have to depend on
> chinese launch vehicle. Self-sufficiency is always good. For heavier geo-stationary satellites you can count on china.



SLV already under development:


----------



## MadDog

Where did you take these pics from bro ???


----------



## Arsalan

MadDog said:


> Where did you take these pics from bro ???



the is from Defence Expo IDEAS held in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PRSSS is on scheduled for a mid 2014 launch and will be launched from China. IN mean time, we are also getting access to Global Navigation Satellite System through China that will be used for both civilian and military navigation!

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Arsalan said:


> this will be one application!
> 
> terrain imaging with military grade details and accuracy will be used in all TERCOM guided/enabled equipment.
> 
> the US C-130 Talon-I and Talon-II uses pulse Doppler radars and TERCOM to fly at very very low altitudes (30 to 50m in cases) to avoid radar detection.
> Our Babur and RAAD missile both have TERCOM and it seem at the moment we are getting terrain images from Beidou navigation system for these but with the launch of PPRSS we will be able to do this at home



Noob question : Can TERCOM guidance be jammed or blocked *or whatever the proper term ought to be* to render our cruise missiles either less efficacious or outright redundant ?


----------



## SHAMK9

I really hoped that we could launch it ourselves, no sign of development of a SLV so far


----------



## Arsalan

Armstrong said:


> Noob question : Can TERCOM guidance be jammed or blocked *or whatever the proper term ought to be* to render our cruise missiles either less efficacious or outright redundant ?



Not really,
GPS or GOLNASS navigation can be blocked/jammed by interfering with satellite signals. When facing an advanced adversary with high tech equipment able to interfere with Satellite Navigation, one need TERCOM or DSMAC navigation as back up in order to ensure high precession. This is what Babur have achieved for Pakistan. 
Babur missile have INS, GPS Guidance and TERCOM with each system complementing the other and providing extremely high degree of accuracy.


----------



## farhan_9909

Change in PLAN?
wasnt this project already approved?or they are still awaiting for the Govt to approve the project and than fund

or the PRSS-1 is different?

will have SAR from start
Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)



> Towards late 1990s, SUPARCO planned an Earth Observation Satellite System (EOSS), which by 2006/7 was reconfigured and renamed as Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS), comprising of two remote sensing satellites, one carrying an electro-optical payload and the other a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR).
> 
> The PRSS-1 project is currently under the process of approval from the Government of Pakistan. The planned satellite will carry a high-resolution electro-optical payload with designed service life of 05 years. The satellite is envisaged to be designed, developed and launched in a low Earth orbit by 2015/16, through cooperation/ collaboration with reputed international satellite manufacturers.


----------



## Arsalan

Get set for a mid 2014 news 
Things are going just fine as per my information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Arsalan said:


> Get set for a mid 2014 news
> Things are going just fine as per my information.



Can you be bit more vague? - Come on now - fine , how? what are they up to? What should we be looking forward to?


----------



## Arsalan

muse said:


> Can you be bit more vague? - Come on now - fine , how? what are they up to? What should we be looking forward to?



All the details are same as before. I was just suspicious that the PRSS project might have faced the same issues as faced by defence sector projects (FC-20, Subs, etc etc). For this have tired to get some updates from SUPARCO and as per there claims it is on track. Surely the main support is of China in this but nonetheless it will be giant step forward. Since the project details have already been shared in detail so i didnt inquired about that again and since the confirmation was " It is going as planned and no set backs here" i am assuming we will get what we have been discussing.
*(Remember, initially in Musharaf Era, the plan were to launch PRSS in 2011 that were then delayed to 2014)*
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...nsing-satellite-system-prsss.html#post2027325

What is good is that this time, many critical components are being manufactured by our self at Lahore Center and other facilities and the are planned to be assembled and launched from China. 
A separate project, that of SLV, also have been associated with the PRSS launch planned for 2014 but by the looks of it, that might not be the case. Get content with PRSS for 2014 and SLV might follow later on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Arsalan said:


> All the details are same as before. I was just suspicious that the PRSS project might have faced the same issues as faced by defence sector projects (FC-20, Subs, etc etc). For this have tired to get some updates from SUPARCO and as per there claims it is on track. Surely the main support is of China in this but nonetheless it will be giant step forward. Since the project details have already been shared in detail so i didnt inquired about that again and since the confirmation was " It is going as planned and no set backs here" i am assuming we will get what we have been discussing.
> *(Remember, initially in Musharaf Era, the plan were to launch PRSS in 2011 that were then delayed to 2014)*
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...nsing-satellite-system-prsss.html#post2027325
> 
> What is good is that this time, many critical components are being manufactured by our self at Lahore Center and other facilities and the are planned to be assembled and launched from China.
> A separate project, that of SLV, also have been associated with the PRSS launch planned for 2014 but by the looks of it, that might not be the case. Get content with PRSS for 2014 and SLV might follow later on


tell us more about the slv btw is suparco setting up its own gns?


----------



## Arsalan

RAMPAGE said:


> tell us more about the slv btw is suparco setting up its own gns?



not much happening, not much that i know off at least!
Also no current plans of GNS. you can check out:

For Pakistan Future Space Program
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...uclear-power-prog-2050-space-prog-2040-a.html

In brief, SUPARCO plans to launch GEO and LEO satellites including Optical Imagery Satellites and five to seven Remote Sensing Satellites.


----------



## M.harris

Good Pakistan should work more in this field because this technology is the need of the hour.


----------



## surya kiran

Arsalan said:


> not much happening, not much that i know off at least!
> Also no current plans of GNS. you can check out:
> 
> For Pakistan Future Space Program
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...uclear-power-prog-2050-space-prog-2040-a.html
> 
> In brief, SUPARCO plans to launch GEO and LEO satellites including Optical Imagery Satellites and five to seven Remote Sensing Satellites.



How many slots does Pakistan have currently?


----------



## Safriz

PPP gobbled up all the funding for pretty much every Development programs including defense Programs..
J-10B...GNSS...You name it..all programs fell victim to their corruption...

Hopefully things will improve now.


----------



## Arsalan

surya kiran said:


> How many slots does Pakistan have currently?



Five i suppose. Some slots were lost due to Pakistan not launching any satellites but applications were made for new more slots and were granted. I guess we currently have 5, will recheck and confirm


----------



## surya kiran

Arsalan said:


> Five i suppose. Some slots were lost due to Pakistan not launching any satellites but applications were made for new more slots and were granted. I guess we currently have 5, will recheck and confirm



Found this.

*Article I*
The urgency to place its first satellite in the Geo-Stationary Orbit was realised in the middle of last year, by which time Pakistan had already lost four of its five allotted space slots. The five slots were allotted to Pakistan by ITU (International Telecommunication Union), way back in 1984, but the country failed to launch any satellite till 1995. That year Pakistan again applied for and received the five slots, but once again the government failed to put up a satellite in orbit, losing four of it slots in the process. According to officials, if Pakistan failed to launch its satellite by April 19, 2003, the country will loose its fifth and last 38-degree east slot, and the availability of these space slots is getting difficult every day. 

Opinion

*Article II*
So a two-phase strategy was formulated &#8211; 

Phase I would seek to acquire a suitable in-orbit working satellite which could be bought and relocated at 38oE longitude before 19 April 2003 and this would be a gap filler to protect the slot. Phase II would focus on designing a new satellite system with national needs in mind and orbited at the same slot before expiry of the interim satellite. For Phase I a foreign company was used &#8211; a contract was signed with Intelsat/PanAmSat (then Hughes Global Services) for leasing and relocation of their HGS-3 communication satellite for a period of 5 years and this was successfully relocated at the desired slot; and since Dec 2002 it operated as PAKSAT-1.

Phase II focused on indigenous development in cooperation with China through the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (April 2007) from whom satellite systems were procured with two ends in mind: technology transfer and acquisition as well as development of relevant infrastructure and facilities to develop indigenous capabilities. In Oct 2008 a commercial contract was signed for the manufacturing and launching of PAKSAT-1R between Pakistan and China with SUPARCO engineers and scientists going to work at the CGWIC&#8217;s premises. The GoP launched the National Space Programme 2040 which was reendorsed in the last NCA meeting (July 2011) and one finally saw a clear long term policy methodically being operationalised focusing on indigenous resources and system design. The payload for the PAKSAT-1R was indigenously designed by SUPARCO and this experimental payload has been developed by SUPARCO for technology validation in space for 15 years. As stated at the start of the briefing, this satellite has now been placed at 38oE longitude in the GSO with a service life of 15 years. It has been designed to have its coverage footprint over Pakistan, India, Afghanistan, Iran, the Gulf region, Iraq, South Asia, eastern coast of Africa, the Red Sea, parts of China, South Africa, Israel, Middle East, Poland, Germany, France and the UK. 

http://str.com.pk/prid15.php

If Pak is serious it will need to re-apply for slots, i guess, and ensure that launches are done. This will be just the first. The faster slots are blocked the better it is.


----------



## Nishan_101

I think its High time for Pakistan as well as for Suparco, KRL and NESCOM.

They should join in to develop launching system of three system:
*Small Payload Launching Rockets
Medium Payload Launching Rockets
Large Payload Launching Rockets*

On the other hand they need to develop Satellites:
*Communication Satellites(Covering all the regions like South Asian, African and South American)
Spy Satellites(Covering South Asia)
Geo Satellites(can invite Middle East Brothers to join in)*


----------



## The Deterrent

Nishan_101 said:


> I think its High time for Pakistan as well as for Suparco, KRL and NESCOM.
> 
> They should join in to develop launching system of three system:
> *Small Payload Launching Rockets
> Medium Payload Launching Rockets*



This part is exactly what is being done right now.

(P.S. I dont agree with the rest of this post as this stuff is highly highly optimistic, as usual.)


----------



## Nishan_101

AhaseebA said:


> This part is exactly what is being done right now.
> 
> (P.S. I dont agree with the rest of this post as this stuff is highly highly optimistic, as usual.)



I think KRL, NESCOM and Suparco should be doing work on the launching platforms as well as Satellites too....

By the way what does P.S means?


----------



## acetophenol

Pakistan's lack of interest in space always amused me. Anyway break a leg guys!


----------



## kurup

AhaseebA said:


> This part is exactly what is being done right now.
> 
> (P.S. I dont agree with the rest of this post as this stuff is highly highly optimistic, as usual.)



What is exactly the payload capacity of Small Payload Launching Rockets and Medium Payload Launching Rockets ??


----------



## The Deterrent

Nishan_101 said:


> I think KRL, NESCOM and Suparco should be doing work on the launching platforms as well as Satellites too....
> 
> By the way what does P.S means?



Satellites are a bit too complex for us to design at this moment.

It means post script...something you write after a piece of writing.



kurup said:


> What is exactly the payload capacity of Small Payload Launching Rockets and Medium Payload Launching Rockets ??



Those are quite broad terms, but I guess Pakistan's first SLV will be aimed at delivering a 500 kg payload to LEO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

IND151 said:


> is it like GLONASS?



NO, its just a single remote sensing satellite like we have in dozens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

AhaseebA said:


> Those are quite broad terms, but I guess* Pakistan's first SLV will be aimed at delivering a 500 kg payload to LEO.*



Links ji??


----------



## farhan_9909

Ecnec approves 3,511MW projects worth Rs1.3 trillion - thenews.com.pk



> *The ECNEC approved the project of Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) located in Sindh and Punjab with the cost of Rs1,9695 million.
> 
> The project is part of the National Satellite Development Programme for space technology and its application will be in Pakistan, institutional capacity building of Suparco and relevant organisations. The project will carry optical pay load that will produce high resolution earth images with stereo capabilities. The image quality produced by PRSS would be in accordance with the defined international standards.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)*

Towards late 1990s, SUPARCO planned an Earth Observation Satellite System (EOSS), which by 2006/7 was reconfigured and renamed as Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS), comprising of two remote sensing satellites, one carrying an electro-optical payload and the other a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR).

The PRSS-1 project is currently under the process of approval from the Government of Pakistan. The planned satellite will carry a high-resolution electro-optical payload with designed service life of 05 years. *The satellite is envisaged to be designed, developed and launched in a low Earth orbit by 2015/16,* through cooperation/ collaboration with reputed international satellite manufacturers. 
Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Karl @SUPARCO @Arsalan 

Any update on PRSS-1? - SUPARCO's website is down.


----------



## farhan_9909

To be launched next year instead of this year as per suparco


----------



## Cyberian

Aeronaut said:


> @Karl @SUPARCO @Arsalan
> 
> Any update on PRSS-1? - SUPARCO's website is down.



According to SUPARCO's Chairman Dr Ahmad Bilal, PRSS-1 will be launched around end of 2016 or beginning of 2017 along with 2 other satellites designed by SUPARCO. From 2017 onwards, Pakistan should have a minimum of at least 2 satellites in space at any one time.

Watch the interview from 43:02.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

SUPARCO should be given its right place when it comes to funding as in future they will be very helpful in assisting civilian and military projects.


----------



## random123

Pakistan should welcome investment from all of the Muslim countries and especially from Middle East to form a Global Position System having 30 Fixed Satellites also Communication Global System which would also be consisting of 30 Satellites with Stations all over the world.


----------



## Arsalan

Aeronaut said:


> @Karl @SUPARCO @Arsalan
> 
> Any update on PRSS-1? - SUPARCO's website is down.


The delay is financial as far as i have known, Government is putting electricity situation, economic development, and other spending on priority so the satellite will have to wait. Something similar to the Submarines and fighter jet procurements.
The dilemma is they are putting under passes and over head bridges metro buses even higher then electricity and other issues in there priority list 
Also there might well be a military operation looming on the horizon against the Taliban after not so fruitful peace negotiations and that will also be a big spending, and bet you, Saudia is not going to sponsor any operation against Taliban 

As far as i have come to know, the planned launch of 2014 is delayed to somewhere around 2016


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> According to SUPARCO's Chairman Dr Ahmad Bilal, PRSS-1 will be launched around end of 2016 or beginning of 2017 along with 2 other satellites designed by SUPARCO. From 2017 onwards, Pakistan should have a minimum of at least 2 satellites in space at any one time.
> 
> Watch the interview from 43:02.



Not from foreign soil ... please...


----------



## trident2010

What are the specifications of PRSS-1? 2.5m resolution mentioned else where is for both colour and monochromatic?


----------



## Arsalan

trident2010 said:


> What are the specifications of PRSS-1? 2.5m resolution mentioned else where is for both color and monochromatic?



As far as i have been told it is 2.5m across the spectrum.


----------



## trident2010

Arsalan said:


> As far as i have been told it is 2.5m across the spectrum.



If it is 2.5m in both colour and monochromatic then it is quite a good resolution. 

Most of the Indian IRS series has around 25m colour resolution. Only the few recent ones have sub 1m colour resolution.


----------



## Cyberian

MM_Haider said:


> Not from foreign soil ... please...



What's wrong with it? Perfectly fine in my humble opinion as long as it gets the job done.


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> What's wrong with it? Perfectly fine in my humble opinion as long as it gets the job done.



There is a term _self sufficient... _Till when we will rely on others? look at India .. where they started and now where they stand?


----------



## Cyberian

MM_Haider said:


> There is a term _self sufficient... _Till when we will rely on others? look at India .. where they started and now where they stand?



So what? India has more poor people than whole of Africa despite a self-sufficient space program. Do you want Pakistan to look good only and that's it?

Our priority for this decade is economy, specifically targeting fulfilling the country's energy requirements, everything else can and will have to wait. Sky is not going to fall if we're not shooting a few satellites in space every year.


----------



## gslv mk3

SUPARCO said:


> So what? *India has more poor people than whole of Africa* despite a self-sufficient space program. Do you want Pakistan to look good only and that's it?



Keep the BS to yourself.India spends at least $70 billion on poverty alleviation an year compared to ISRO's $1.2 billion annual budget- lowest among space agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

SUPARCO said:


> So what? India has more poor people than whole of Africa despite a self-sufficient space program. Do you want Pakistan to look good only and that's it?
> 
> Our priority for this decade is economy, specifically targeting fulfilling the country's energy requirements, everything else can and will have to wait. Sky is not going to fall if we're not shooting a few satellites in space every year.



Seems you dont know anything about the advantage of a self sufficient Space agency.If we spent a 1 lakhs for ISRO ,the same ISRO gave the service of 10 lakhs to the poor people in India From fishermen to telemedicine.
Just take a ticket qnd visit India you can see thr beggars with thousands of rs bank balance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> So what? India has more poor people than whole of Africa despite a self-sufficient space program. Do you want Pakistan to look good only and that's it?
> 
> Our priority for this decade is economy, specifically targeting fulfilling the country's energy requirements, everything else can and will have to wait. Sky is not going to fall if we're not shooting a few satellites in space every year.



why are you bringing India here? we all know their condition insofar as poverty and toilets issue is concerned.. you know how much does it cost? it is just in millions of dollars

The Cost of Building and Launching a Satellite - Globalcom

it is just about priorities... this is so important in today's world but has been put on back burner.. sometimes i really wish that China wouldn't have helped Pakistan... because this country is a BIG barrier in Pakistan's self sufficiency!..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

MM_Haider said:


> why are you bringing India here? we all know their condition insofar as poverty and toilets issue is concerned.. you know how much does it cost? it is just in millions of dollars
> 
> The Cost of Building and Launching a Satellite - Globalcom
> 
> it is just about priorities... this is so important in today's world but has been put on back burner.. sometimes i really wish that China wouldn't have helped Pakistan... because this country is a BIG barrier in Pakistan's self sufficiency!..



Out of 200 countries in the world, please list all independent nations who have launched a satellite in 2013-2014.

This may help to enhance your knowledge and understanding of the global space programs:

2013 in spaceflight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2014 in spaceflight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> Out of 200 countries in the world, please list all independent nations who have launched a satellite in 2013-2014.
> 
> This may help to enhance your knowledge and understanding of the global space programs:
> 
> 2013 in spaceflight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 2014 in spaceflight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Don't be ridiculous ... if so then why are we even bothering to launch it anyway... i sure am somalia and uganda and banana republic never lauched any satellite even from foreign soil.. let's boost our economy first...


----------



## Cyberian

MM_Haider said:


> Don't be ridiculous ... if so then* why are we even bothering to launch it anyway*... i sure am somalia and uganda and banana republic never lauched any satellite even from foreign soil.. let's boost our economy first...



We are not launching anything neither we have any plans. Energy is our top priority until 2018-2019.


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> We are not launching anything neither we have any plans. Energy is our top priority until 2018-2019.



your post #85 states otherwise... anyways .. whenever it is launched.. it is my appeal to GoP to launch it by own resources and manpower and from own soil..


----------



## Cyberian

MM_Haider said:


> your post #85 states otherwise... anyways .. whenever it is launched.. it is my appeal to GoP to launch it by own resources and manpower and from own soil..



Post #85 confirms China will be doing the launching and we'll be doing the operating Insha'Allah.


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> Post #85 confirms China will be doing the launching and we'll be doing the operating Insha'Allah.


you gave a date also in #85 which is in contradiction to one mentioned in post #101... and I hope china refuses to launch.. so that Pakistan has no other option than to utilize it;s on resources... Ameen.


----------



## Cyberian

MM_Haider said:


> you gave a date also in #85 which is in contradiction to one mentioned in post #101...



Post #85 is about *China launching* Pakistani satellites around end-2016 and *Pakistan operating* at least 2 satellites at any one from 2017 onwards.

Post #101 is about fulfilling country's energy requirements and its nothing to do with the space program.



MM_Haider said:


> ... and I hope china refuses to launch.. so that Pakistan has no other option than to utilize it;s on resources... Ameen.



Which "resources"?


----------



## MM_Haider

SUPARCO said:


> Post #85 is about *China launching* Pakistani satellites around end-2016 and *Pakistan operating* at least 2 satellites at any one from 2017 onwards.
> 
> Post #101 is about fulfilling country's energy requirements and its nothing to do with the space program.
> 
> 
> 
> Which "resources"?



in one post you said the satellite will launched by 2017... and in second one you were implying that Pakistan isn't launching anything till 18, 19.;




SUPARCO said:


> We are not launching anything neither we have any plans. Energy is our top priority until 2018-2019.



either you are a liar or obstinate or both!.. the you also have problem with Pakistan's launching the satellite from it's own soil.. and now you don't know what resources are... jeez.. it seems I am talking to a wall..


----------



## shaheenmissile

Where is PRSSS?
If Pakistan had remote sensing satellite today,Indian Dams could have been watched in real time and release of water predicted.Saving lives and properties of Pakistanis.


----------



## Interceptor2014

Why not they ask from private people to invest in satellite manufacturing and operations with SUPARCO and NESCOM.


----------



## Arsalan

shaheenmissile said:


> Where is PRSSS?
> If Pakistan had remote sensing satellite today,Indian Dams could have been watched in real time and release of water predicted.Saving lives and properties of Pakistanis.


Still under development with launch delayed to 2016 as far as i remember due to financial constrains!
Further more to monitor floods it do not need a satellite but devoted people and department who know what they are doing and then do it as well!! Yes satellite images would be helpful but if the departments are not bothering to monitor weather forecasts (and for the sake of it a 10000 Rs android phone can give you an idea ) and are not willing to act of reports filed in 2011 then we will need Aliens rather then mere satellite to avoid this situation next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor2014

Arsalan said:


> Still under development with launch delayed to 2016 as far as i remember due to financial constrains!
> Further more to monitor floods it do not need a satellite but devoted people and department who know what they are doing and then do it as well!! Yes satellite images would be helpful but if the departments are not bothering to monitor weather forecasts (and for the sake of it a 10000 Rs android phone can give you an idea ) and are not willing to act of reports filed in 2011 then we will need Aliens rather then mere satellite to avoid this situation next year.



I think they should ask private people from Pakistan to invest in it/


----------



## Arsalan

Interceptor2014 said:


> I think they should ask private people from Pakistan to invest in it/


They should but i do not think that will be fruitful. Pakistan do not have any history in this field.
We are not a good market for space oriented missions and products so Private Sector wont be much interested.
Yes we can ask and bring in private sector in engine developments of land vehicles, may be jet engines at some stage, thing may get there slowly but surely but space technology,, i do not see much Private sector interest in this for decades to come. Lets see!


----------



## Interceptor2014

Arsalan said:


> They should but i do not think that will be fruitful. Pakistan do not have any history in this field.
> We are not a good market for space oriented missions and products so Private Sector wont be much interested.
> Yes we can ask and bring in private sector in engine developments of land vehicles, may be jet engines at some stage, thing may get there slowly but surely but space technology,, i do not see much Private sector interest in this for decades to come. Lets see!


The satellite which is present in space is working well and is made in Pakistan with foreign origin components. So we can establish a network of communication satellites across Asia?


----------



## Arsalan

Interceptor2014 said:


> The satellite which is present in space is working well and is made in Pakistan with foreign origin components. So we can establish a network of communication satellites across Asia?


Why will any foreign or even local investor invest is something with such low rate of interest. Also what will attack them to invest with a one satellite Pakistani program where there are many many more much potential markets available like Korea, Japan, India China etc!! 
Launching PAKSAT 1R do not makes us a world leader in this field and do not advocate our status us a potential market for space oriented investment


----------



## indiatester

shaheenmissile said:


> Where is PRSSS?
> If Pakistan had remote sensing satellite today,Indian Dams could have been watched in real time and release of water predicted.Saving lives and properties of Pakistanis.



Even if you have been reading up the warning from the meteorological departments of various states, you will have this information instead of needing a satellite.
India also does not have storage dams, only run of the river projects. So water release is not managed. If it rains, you get water.

Water takes a while to reach from India to Pakistan, so real time data is not really necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

So what would be the cost of Communication Satellite that also provides GPS coordinates and stays Stationary


----------



## Arsalan

black-hawk_101 said:


> So what would be the cost of Communication Satellite that also provides GPS coordinates and stays Stationary



GPS coordinates CANNOT be provided by one satellite!



valkyr_96 said:


> The issue isn't that India is causing floods in Pakistan....these floods are 'flash' floods but that when excess water is released upstream it aggravates the situation at hand


mmm what post are you actually replying too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*EDIT: Adding 2.5m GSD image sample, the old picture was deleted from internet and is no longer available.*


It have been announced that Pakistan is to launch first indigenous Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS) with in 2011.

there have been certain speculation about the capabilities of the system. i have been studying the project since NCA approved Space Program 2040 a few months back. have studied the first PRSSS and here are a few fact that i have come up with:


*Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite - PRSS*

First to understand the concept of remote sensing satellite, remote sensing is the acquisition of information about an object or phenomenon, without making physical contact with the object.


Pakistan plan to launch its first indigenous RSSS in 2011. After the success of BADR series of experimental satellites, BADAR 1 and 2, Pakistan now plans to launch high resolution remote sensing satellite system (RSSS) for satellite imagery. The *BADR family of satellite was all Low Earth Observational satellites* that can take low resolution low quality images of the earth. *BADR-II carried Earth Imaging Payload on experimental basis which was a success*. The primary use was experimental base, it provided the scientists with necessary know how to develop space satellites. Moreover, they are also useful to take images of earth with lesser resolution that can be used to monitor crop areas, forest area, flood damage etc.


Going forward with the Space Program 2040, the two first targets are:


1- Launch of High Resolution Optical imagery satellite.(Remote Sensing Satellite System/RSSS)

2- Launch of Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellites.


*Remote Sensing Satellite System:*

The Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) or RSSS is being developed as a _dual purpose _Earth observational and optical satellite which is scheduled to launch by the end year of 2011 for the replacement of BADR-II satellite. *The satellite is being manufacture indigenously in Lahore SUPARCO center. The satellite will be equipped with very high resolution radio meter and possibly a SAR.(Synthetic Aperture Radar)*


RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program.* Initially, *SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with *payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit* by the end of year 2011.


*For reference 2.5m GSD image will look like:*






The RSSS will be significant as it will be a dual purpose satellite. Will be able to take High Resolution images of earth that will be used for military as well as civilian use.

The High Resolution Images can be used for:

*Earth Observation:*

*Annual crop estimation so that import or exports can be planned accordingly.*

*Detection of mineral resources.*

*Detection of underground water and mineral resources for better utilization.*

*Snow melting for better regulation of water at water reservoirs, avoiding floods.*

*Forest monitoring.*

*Flood control and risk area management*

*Urban planning*

*Weather Prediction*

*Oceanography*


From military point of view, it will help:

*Border area mapping.*

*Mapping of possible battle fields for better strategic placement of forces.*

*Detection of nuclear fall out.*

*Detection of key enemy installation.*

*Limited Navigation system*


*An important thing to note here is that the PRSS will also be equipped with a SAR. *This will provide Pakistan with essential know how of operating high tech space satellites and will pave way for future space expeditions.


_(What we need to understand is that the navigation facilities provided with this will be limited and not something like GPS. (US GPS system consists of around 32 Satellites covering all of the world). Also note that the Satellite is planned to equipped to take 2.5m GSD images(reference above). There are companies available that sell satellite images of up to 0.5m GSD commercially. So don&#8217;t expect the first Pakistani effort to be something like a James Bond Movie. However a fact that might make you feel better is that the Indian RSS have a GSD of about 2.5m as well) _


Nonetheless, it will still give very valuable navigation facilities and images that cannot be sanctioned and it is highly likely that in case of war, the international community wont be giving us any help. Here the indigenous RSSS will come into play. The most important thing is that the successful development of the satellite will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future.


*Note:*

the article has been extracted and compiled from multiple sources available on internet and have been verified from a SUPARCO engineer - ARSALAN ASLAM.


----------



## Wolfhound

Arsalan said:


> *EDIT: Adding 2.5m GSD image sample, the old picture was deleted from internet and is no longer available.*
> 
> 
> It have been announced that Pakistan is to launch first indigenous Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS) with in 2011.
> 
> there have been certain speculation about the capabilities of the system. i have been studying the project since NCA approved Space Program 2040 a few months back. have studied the first PRSSS and here are a few fact that i have come up with:
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite - PRSS*
> 
> First to understand the concept of remote sensing satellite, remote sensing is the acquisition of information about an object or phenomenon, without making physical contact with the object.
> 
> 
> Pakistan plan to launch its first indigenous RSSS in 2011. After the success of BADR series of experimental satellites, BADAR 1 and 2, Pakistan now plans to launch high resolution remote sensing satellite system (RSSS) for satellite imagery. The *BADR family of satellite was all Low Earth Observational satellites* that can take low resolution low quality images of the earth. *BADR-II carried Earth Imaging Payload on experimental basis which was a success*. The primary use was experimental base, it provided the scientists with necessary know how to develop space satellites. Moreover, they are also useful to take images of earth with lesser resolution that can be used to monitor crop areas, forest area, flood damage etc.
> 
> 
> Going forward with the Space Program 2040, the two first targets are:
> 
> 
> 1- Launch of High Resolution Optical imagery satellite.(Remote Sensing Satellite System/RSSS)
> 
> 2- Launch of Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellites.
> 
> 
> *Remote Sensing Satellite System:*
> 
> The Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) or RSSS is being developed as a _dual purpose _Earth observational and optical satellite which is scheduled to launch by the end year of 2011 for the replacement of BADR-II satellite. *The satellite is being manufacture indigenously in Lahore SUPARCO center. The satellite will be equipped with very high resolution radio meter and possibly a SAR.(Synthetic Aperture Radar)*
> 
> 
> RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program.* Initially, *SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with *payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit* by the end of year 2011.
> 
> 
> *For reference 2.5m GSD image will look like:*
> View attachment 242869
> 
> 
> The RSSS will be significant as it will be a dual purpose satellite. Will be able to take High Resolution images of earth that will be used for military as well as civilian use.
> 
> The High Resolution Images can be used for:
> 
> *Earth Observation:*
> 
> *Annual crop estimation so that import or exports can be planned accordingly.*
> 
> *Detection of mineral resources.*
> 
> *Detection of underground water and mineral resources for better utilization.*
> 
> *Snow melting for better regulation of water at water reservoirs, avoiding floods.*
> 
> *Forest monitoring.*
> 
> *Flood control and risk area management*
> 
> *Urban planning*
> 
> *Weather Prediction*
> 
> *Oceanography*
> 
> 
> From military point of view, it will help:
> 
> *Border area mapping.*
> 
> *Mapping of possible battle fields for better strategic placement of forces.*
> 
> *Detection of nuclear fall out.*
> 
> *Detection of key enemy installation.*
> 
> *Limited Navigation system*
> 
> 
> *An important thing to note here is that the PRSS will also be equipped with a SAR. *This will provide Pakistan with essential know how of operating high tech space satellites and will pave way for future space expeditions.
> 
> 
> _(What we need to understand is that the navigation facilities provided with this will be limited and not something like GPS. (US GPS system consists of around 32 Satellites covering all of the world). Also note that the Satellite is planned to equipped to take 2.5m GSD images(reference above). There are companies available that sell satellite images of up to 0.5m GSD commercially. So don&#8217;t expect the first Pakistani effort to be something like a James Bond Movie. However a fact that might make you feel better is that the Indian RSS have a GSD of about 2.5m as well) _
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, it will still give very valuable navigation facilities and images that cannot be sanctioned and it is highly likely that in case of war, the international community wont be giving us any help. Here the indigenous RSSS will come into play. The most important thing is that the successful development of the satellite will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future.
> 
> 
> *Note:*
> 
> the article has been extracted and compiled from multiple sources available on internet and have been verified from a SUPARCO engineer - ARSALAN ASLAM.


When is the launch date?


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Wolfhound said:


> When is the launch date?


scheduled in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

Cornered Tiger said:


> scheduled in 2018.


Launch from Pakistan? (one can hope)


----------



## Cornered Tiger

v9s said:


> Launch from Pakistan? (one can hope)


yes 90% chances from Sonmiani Range, Balochistan. Through Indigenous SLV.


----------



## Arsalan

*SUPARCO's Remote Sensing Satellite project given a new life line!!*



> *Satellite to be launched for monitoring CPEC projects*
> Pakistan: The Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and the China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) have *signed an agreement to develop and launch of the "Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1) System*", a Pakistani news daily reported.
> 
> The system will be launched to monitor the execution of development projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). In this regards, * a satellite will be launched in June 2018*. The agreement was signed between Ahsan Iqbal, Minister for Planning, Development and Reform, and Yin Limping CGWIC President, on Wednesday.
> 
> Iqbal said that bilateral cooperation between the two countries in space domain would open new vistas of socio-economic and scientific cooperation, giving boost to the historic bilateral cordial relations in other fields. Space technology is fundamental in socio-economic development, infrastructure upgradation, agriculture production, urban planning in new age, he added.
> 
> *The minister said that the agreement would also transfer space technology to Pakistan* and the PRSS-1 is yet another flagship project between China-Pakistan relations after CPEC. It would go a long way to redefine the bilateral relations, he said.
> 
> Iqbal said that the new project would also help Pakistan in national security arena by strengthening border security and surveillance apparatus. The CPEC is a collection of projects worth $46 billion currently under construction.
> https://www.geospatialworld.net/news-posts/satellite-to-be-launched-to-monitor-cpec-projects/



Reported by Dawn as well:
http://www.dawn.com/news/1253323

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Good hope we build more sensible satellites for armed forces


----------



## JamD

Arsalan said:


> *SUPARCO's Remote Sensing Satellite project given a new life line!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Reported by Dawn as well:
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1253323



My friends in SUPARCO tell me it was until recently supposed to be a mostly indigenous satellite, but now it is going to be along the lines of PAKSAT-1R. I am guessing SUPARCO was taking too long (and/or it was getting too expensive).


----------



## RAMPAGE

Arsalan said:


> *SUPARCO's Remote Sensing Satellite project given a new life line!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Reported by Dawn as well:
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1253323


----------



## ConcealCarry

We need at least
1 Comm satellite for secure military communication across all Pakistani military units
4 Recon satellites with 0.5 meter resolution or less for 24 hour coverage (2 for India, one each for Iran and Afghanistan) 
4 LPS satellites for local positioning system for our precision weapons within a range of 10,000 nautical miles

Combined they would cost around 10/12 fully paid f-16, but the benefits would out weight a full squadron


----------



## Arsalan

UPDATE: Pakistan remote sensing satellite is set to be launched by mid 2018. Will also include an technology evaluation SAR built by SUPARCO. (I personally it will be launched by August/September max.)

Satellite to be launched from China (not on a Pakistani SLV as many wanted)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karl

Arsalan said:


> UPDATE: Pakistan remote sensing satellite is set to be launched by mid 2018. Will also include an technology evaluation SAR built by SUPARCO. (I personally it will be launched by August/September max.)
> 
> Satellite to be launched from China (not on a Pakistani SLV as many wanted)




The PRSS is or was scheduled to be launched In March 2018. The _Pakistan Technology Evaluation Satellite or _PakTES-1 which is to be launched with PRSS-1 does *NOT* include a SAR payload! Although, from what I have learnt (from secret sources) is that PakTes-1 was developed largely by Suparco but much of the instrumentation and components come from South Africa's Space Advisory Company http://www.spaceadvisory.com/ (Pakistan, not being able to manufacture some of these high quality critical components like lenses etc due to a lack of industrial capacity).


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> UPDATE: Pakistan remote sensing satellite is set to be launched by mid 2018. Will also include an technology evaluation SAR built by SUPARCO. (I personally it will be launched by August/September max.)
> 
> Satellite to be launched from China (not on a Pakistani SLV as many wanted)




*UPDATE:*
Pakistan on Monday launched two indigenously manufactured satellites into orbit using a Chinese launch vehicle, officials confirmed to The Express Tribune.

The satellites were launched onboard a Chinese Long March (LM-2C) rocket. *One of the satellites launched is a remote sensing satellite (PRSS1)* – a dual-purpose Earth observational and optical satellite. With the PRSS1, Pakistan has become one of the few countries to have its own remote sensing satellite in orbit.

*The second test satellite launched is a PAK-TES-1A, developed by SUPARCO to enhance satellite manufacture capabilities in the country. *The satellites were transported to China as the country lacks the infrastructure to launch objects

In June, Foreign Office Spokesperson Mohammad Faisal said the PakTES-1A was an indigenously developed remote sensing satellite that weighed 285 kg. He added that the satellite will be launched at 610 km sun-synchronous orbit in July, 2018.

From concept till launch, Pakistan Technology Evaluation Satellite (PakTES-1A) is a fully indigenous project of the scientists and engineers of Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco).

Pakistan acquires another communication satellite

In March, the country had marked a significant milestone in space technology by securing a geostationary orbital slot along with previous frequency resources ensuring a continuous and expanding foothold in the extraterrestrial world.

Suparco inked the deal with China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) to acquire communication satellite PakSat Multi Satellite (PakSat-MM1).


*Launch Video:*


----------



## kalakaar

This gives India a reason to deploy more potent and defence purpose satellites and anti sat capability ( not necessarily missile)

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Arsalan said:


> *UPDATE:*
> Pakistan on Monday launched two indigenously manufactured satellites into orbit using a Chinese launch vehicle, officials confirmed to The Express Tribune.
> 
> The satellites were launched onboard a Chinese Long March (LM-2C) rocket. *One of the satellites launched is a remote sensing satellite (PRSS1)* – a dual-purpose Earth observational and optical satellite. With the PRSS1, Pakistan has become one of the few countries to have its own remote sensing satellite in orbit.
> 
> *The second test satellite launched is a PAK-TES-1A, developed by SUPARCO to enhance satellite manufacture capabilities in the country. *The satellites were transported to China as the country lacks the infrastructure to launch objects
> 
> In June, Foreign Office Spokesperson Mohammad Faisal said the PakTES-1A was an indigenously developed remote sensing satellite that weighed 285 kg. He added that the satellite will be launched at 610 km sun-synchronous orbit in July, 2018.
> 
> From concept till launch, Pakistan Technology Evaluation Satellite (PakTES-1A) is a fully indigenous project of the scientists and engineers of Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco).
> 
> Pakistan acquires another communication satellite
> 
> In March, the country had marked a significant milestone in space technology by securing a geostationary orbital slot along with previous frequency resources ensuring a continuous and expanding foothold in the extraterrestrial world.
> 
> Suparco inked the deal with China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) to acquire communication satellite PakSat Multi Satellite (PakSat-MM1).
> 
> 
> *Launch Video:*



What exactly is so special about "remote sensing"? What's the difference between normal sat and remote sensing satellite?


----------



## Arsalan

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> What exactly is so special about "remote sensing"? What's the difference between normal sat and remote sensing satellite?


What do you mean by a normal sat dear? Remote sensing satellite is TYPE of a satellite, like a communications satellite, Navigation satellite etc. Nothing ABNORMAL about it really.


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Arsalan said:


> What do you mean by a normal sat dear? Remote sensing satellite is TYPE of a satellite, like a communications satellite, Navigation satellite etc. Nothing ABNORMAL about it really.



I know its not abnormal. I just wanted to ask what exactly can Remote Sensing Satellite do that other type of satellites can't? It takes high-res images of Earth etc or what? Just clarifying


----------



## SQ8

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> I know its not abnormal. I just wanted to ask what exactly can Remote Sensing Satellite do that other type of satellites can't? It takes high-res images of Earth etc or what? Just clarifying


Remote sensing can mean anything taken from a distance. PAK TES-1 is trying to get images closer to google earth level or better of our environment. It being sun-synchronous means it will always be taking images within the day of the same place at the same time. Which can be disadvantageous at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Oscar said:


> Remote sensing can mean anything taken from a distance. PAK TES-1 is trying to get images closer to google earth level or better of our environment. It being sun-synchronous means it will always be taking images within the day of the same place at the same time. Which can be disadvantageous at times.



Thanks for the info.

What percentage of Pak TES-1 is "indigenous"? Any insight? Also---when can we see a Pakistani SLV, if ever?


----------



## fitpOsitive

JamD said:


> My friends in SUPARCO tell me it was until recently supposed to be a mostly indigenous satellite, but now it is going to be along the lines of PAKSAT-1R. I am guessing SUPARCO was taking too long (and/or it was getting too expensive).


Your friends at SUPARCO were misinforming you.



JamD said:


> My friends in SUPARCO tell me it was until recently supposed to be a mostly indigenous satellite, but now it is going to be along the lines of PAKSAT-1R. I am guessing SUPARCO was taking too long (and/or it was getting too expensive).


Your friends at SUPARCO were misinforming you.


TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> What percentage of Pak TES-1 is "indigenous"? Any insight? Also---when can we see a Pakistani SLV, if ever?


Senors were purchased, everything else is locally made (of course parts and comppnents are also purchased).


----------



## BHarwana

*Shot Taken by Pakistani Made Satellite launched last week
Mashallah *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalakaar

BHarwana said:


> *Shot Taken by Pakistani Made Satellite launched last week
> Mashallah *




Put up the link please.


----------



## BHarwana

kalakaar said:


> Put up the link please.



Need more sources I can also give you that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018221424354451456


----------



## The Accountant

ConcealCarry said:


> We need at least
> 1 Comm satellite for secure military communication across all Pakistani military units
> 4 Recon satellites with 0.5 meter resolution or less for 24 hour coverage (2 for India, one each for Iran and Afghanistan)
> 4 LPS satellites for local positioning system for our precision weapons within a range of 10,000 nautical miles
> 
> Combined they would cost around 10/12 fully paid f-16, but the benefits would out weight a full squadron


I think we can rely on Chinese global positioning system and other important data ... The more critical item is satellite infrastruture required for MALE and HALE drones as they are the future of warfare ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's first-ever remote sensing satellite PRSS-1 becomes operational today*







The first-ever Remote Sensing Satellite and Technology Evaluation Satellite of Pakistan have become operational from Tuesday.




Ministry of PD&R@PlanComPakistan
· 5h

Pakistan’s first #Remote_Sensing #Satellite (#PRSS-1) and Pakistan’s indigenous Technology Evaluation Satellite (#PakTES_1A) were successfully launched from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre, China! pic.twitter.com/Y2yv8yz3wO




Ministry of PD&R@PlanComPakistan

After the successful tests in the orbit, the #satellites are fully operational and today, the control of PRSS-1 Satellite has been successfully transferred to Ground Control Stations in #Pakistan! pic.twitter.com/NM4uBZ7TD2

7:50 AM - Aug 14, 2018







16

See Ministry of PD&R's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy



The two first ever satellite technologies of Pakistan were successfully launched from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in China on July 9th 2018, and have become operative today efficaciously, as revealed by the official Twitter handle of Ministry of Planning and Development and Reform.

Furthermore it was revealed that subsequent to the satellite systems becoming functional, the control of PRSS-1 Satellite was transferred to Ground Control Stations in Pakistan.

The achievement for the country came on the day of Pakistan’s 71’st Independence, on which President Mamnoon Hussain and interim Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk have lauded the efforts of engineers at SUPARCO who were behind the feat, and also hoped that the functionality of these satellites will bring about confidence in the country’s space engineers.

The services provided by the satellites are expected to uplift the socio-economic development of Pakistan and “would also enable the country in agriculture classification and assessment, urban and rural planning and water resource management!”

Moreover it was revealed that the PRSS-1 weighing 1,200 kg and the 285 kg PakTES-1A would function at an altitude of 640km and 610 correspondingly.










Ministry of PD&R@PlanComPakistan
https://twitter.com/PlanComPakistan/status/1029340443060908032

The 1,200 kg PRSS-1 and the 285 kg PakTES-1A #satellites would operate at an altitude of 640 km and 610 km, respectively, and would also enable the country in #agriculture classification and assessment, urban and rural #planning and #water resource management!

8:14 AM - Aug 14, 2018


16

See Ministry of PD&R's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy



“The PakTES-1A, indigenously designed and developed by SUPARCO’s engineers, is equipped with an optical payload, Global Positioning System (GPS) and Geographical Information System (GIS),” stated the Ministry of PD&R.

It was also revealed that the launch of these satellites has added Pakistan to the list of few countries who are in possession of their own remote sensing satellite in the orbit.

The Ministry went on to unveil that: “#PakTES-1A is a 285 kg satellite equipped with an optical payload commensurate with national needs. It has a design life of three years and will operate at an altitude of 610 km.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

What is Pakistan's SIGINT capability? off topic but cant find much info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> What is Pakistan's SIGINT capability? off topic but cant find much info.


It's secret but once @Rafi revealed Pakistan is secretly develop entire system to answer USA NSA and other such agencies in the world.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> It's secret but once @Rafi revealed Pakistan is secretly develop entire system to answer USA NSA and other such agencies in the world.


Cia and nsa have a SIGINT station in delhi!


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> Cia and nsa have a SIGINT station in delhi!


Maybe in Pakistan too, for all we know. The previous governments were too lenient to them.


----------



## Path-Finder

Game.Invade said:


> Maybe in Pakistan too, for all we know. The previous governments were too lenient to them.


Well if they did then that is not good. Plus the radars would be visible so I don't think they did but we have heard of the embassy interference in matters.


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> Well if they did then that is not good. Plus the radars would be visible so I don't think they did but we have heard of the embassy interference in matters.


Looking at how technologically advanced theyre, Im pretty sure it won't really take them much of an effort to conceal it within civilian infrastructure. 
They referred to their embassy as Tactical Compound, which would imply it's involved in "Tactical" activities.


----------



## Path-Finder

Game.Invade said:


> Looking at how technologically advanced theyre, Im pretty sure it won't really take them much of an effort to conceal it within civilian infrastructure.
> They referred to their embassy as Tactical Compound, which would imply it's involved in "Tactical" activities.


Their embassy has been doing it and that must be the main source of it. As for actual SIGINT station they are difficult to hide not to mention cannot be built in urban areas. 

But who knows, I am wondering about Pakistan and its SIGINT infrastructure. As we are in a very crucial strategic local.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Path-Finder said:


> Their embassy has been doing it and that must be the main source of it. As for actual SIGINT station they are difficult to hide not to mention cannot be built in urban areas.
> 
> But who knows, I am wondering about Pakistan and its SIGINT infrastructure. As we are in a very crucial strategic local.


 
It's impossible for a country like Pakistan to match them. 

If you read Directorate S even conversations between the Army Chief and the ISI Chief were being listened on. 

That also means they are confident enough to leak this sort of stuff to a journalist.


----------



## Arsalan

*Pakistan's first-ever remote sensing satellite PRSS-1 becomes operational*
August 14, 2018
 







The two first ever satellite technologies of Pakistan were successfully launched from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in China on July 9th 2018, and have become operative today efficaciously, as revealed by the official Twitter handle of Ministry of Planning and Development and Reform.

Furthermore it was revealed that subsequent to the satellite systems becoming functional, the control of PRSS-1 Satellite was transferred to Ground Control Stations in Pakistan.

The achievement for the country came on the day of Pakistan’s 71’st Independence, on which President Mamnoon Hussain and interim Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk have lauded the efforts of engineers at SUPARCO who were behind the feat, and also hoped that the functionality of these satellites will bring about confidence in the country’s space engineers.

The services provided by the satellites are expected to uplift the socio-economic development of Pakistan and “would also enable the country in agriculture classification and assessment, urban and rural planning and water resource management!”

Moreover it was revealed that the PRSS-1 weighing 1,200 kg and the 285 kg PakTES-1A would function at an altitude of 640km and 610 correspondingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Have been looking for some first shots from PRSS. Could find any. Do share if someone gets hold of authentic pictures from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

Guess still no imagery [emoji848]


----------

